
Make Bitcoin Great Again (with Monero's Full Privacy) - spaceboy
https://freedomnode.com/blog/61/make-bitcoin-great-again-with-monero-full-privacy
======
tinfoilman
If you care about Privacy in your crypto Monero really is the current fore
runner. BTC is only pseudonymous and given KYC of the exchanges everything in
bitcoin land can be traced.

[https://twitter.com/DelRayMan/status/824697015523246080](https://twitter.com/DelRayMan/status/824697015523246080)

FBI love the open ledger.

Anyway given this is a tech site, here are some Monero based privacy techs you
might be interested in

\- RingSignatures
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ring_signature](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ring_signature)

\- Stealth Addresses [https://getmonero.org/knowledge-
base/moneropedia/stealthaddr...](https://getmonero.org/knowledge-
base/moneropedia/stealthaddress)

\- RingCT - [https://getmonero.org/knowledge-
base/moneropedia/ringCT](https://getmonero.org/knowledge-
base/moneropedia/ringCT)

And some more information from their lab which is always interesting

[https://lab.getmonero.org/](https://lab.getmonero.org/)

------
kordless
Bitcoin has never been "great". The market cap is miniscule compared to some
unicorn startups and a killer use case hasn't been developed to grow the tech
virally. Continuing to talk about dark nets with the tech is only going to
tarnish the image people have, which is unfortunate given how awesome the
trust is that it embodies.

------
flaviuspopan
TL;DR - Sell BTC on Shapeshift for XMR, Sell XMR on XMR.TO for BTC.

You're basically tumbling the coins through third parties. In reality this has
little to do with BTC/XMR but more of a generalized strategy to obfuscate via
alt-shifting. You could do the same via Changer, Coinigy, or any other similar
service.

------
wackro
I'm all for monero, and have been keeping my eye on its development.

An important aspect of a private cryptocurrency is fungibility, which is
something that only a truly private currency can provide. Bitcoin's public
ledger means that coins found to be used for illegal purposes can be seized.
This creates a greater demand for newly mined coins, and a lesser demand for
older coins. Monero's transactions are hidden by their nature, so each monero
is of equal value.

